# Drivergear SPORT EXHAUST SYSTEM 2.5L



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

I noticed a couple of months ago that vw makes an upgraded "sport" exhaust for the 2.5 (SPORT EXHAUST SYSTEM 2.5L) 
http://www.cmgestore.com/vw08/...U.ASP 
I cant seem to find anyone that has this exhaust, it is expensive compared to other exhausts being offered, i was wondering if anyone has it or has heard what is sounds like?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

get an aftermarket one


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Drivergear SPORT EXHAUST SYSTEM 2.5L (sk8racer182)*

What does the dealer want for this one? 
And why just buy an aftermarket one? My guess is that while this isn't stock, people would complain about a crappy sounding exhaust (especially one sold by the dealer) so VW probably spent the time developing this one to sound good. Eh?


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Drivergear SPORT EXHAUST SYSTEM 2.5L (Litneon)*

It looks like its more than twice as much as most aftermarket ones. $1150?


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Drivergear SPORT EXHAUST SYSTEM 2.5L (Litneon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Litneon* »_What does the dealer want for this one? 
And why just buy an aftermarket one? My guess is that while this isn't stock, people would complain about a crappy sounding exhaust (especially one sold by the dealer) so VW probably spent the time developing this one to sound good. Eh?

Thats what i'm trying to say, but i cant seem to find anyone that has even heard about it. 
btw this exhaust would come out close to $1400 after tax and everything.


_Modified by sk8racer182 at 10:59 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

****, that's only 425$ more than Eurojet's... which is already about 500$ too much...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

those drivergear exhausts are the exact same exhaust as neuspeed.
obviously, driver gear anything will not void warranty since its from vw. and neuspeed claims that their products will not void your factory warranty when professionally installed. (excluding ecu flash..duh)
just look at the pics of both, neuspeed just took the exhaust and slapped their name on it like they do to most of their products.
the good part is that they sell it for a little less than vw does.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

i dont see the similarities...








Drivergear^^^









Neuspeed^^^
You be the judge


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

well people could think either way. i ve seen them both in person and the only difference are the tips, and neuspeed isnt resonated. same material, same welds, same finish, they even sound the same, except neuspeed is slightly louder but the tone is the same.
either way the price sucks.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I have a buddy from my club that works at a dealership. I'll let you know what the "sweet deal" price is when I talk to him later.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_****, that's only 425$ more than Eurojet's... which is already about 500$ too much...

20 squared has eurojet exhausts right now for $549 shipped, how is that too much?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_****, that's only 425$ more than Eurojet's... which is already about 500$ too much...

I am a bit confused. Are you asking for a full T304 stainless steel exhaust system for $49?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (VWguy73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWguy73* »_
20 squared has eurojet exhausts right now for $549 shipped, how is that too much?

Yes sir!
On sale right now for $549 SHIPPED!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3945487


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

No my mistake, i was looking at the 2.0T exhausts, turbo back @ a grand+. 


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 11:18 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_No my mistake, i was looking at the 2.0T exhausts, turbo back @ a grand+. 

_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 11:18 PM 7-28-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Contact me in about about a month when the 2.5L Turbo kits are nearing completion


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Contact me in about about a month when the 2.5L Turbo kits are nearing completion


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

you'd be a fool to pay 1000 for a catback exhaust on a 2.5L







like i said to the OP already get a aftermarket one because its half the price


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dont you do that to me...

i've had a turbo jetta,
a supercharged VR6...
a turbo 2.5 would complete the legacy... 
For god's sake get these evil thoughts out of my head... lol


----------



## daschrier (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

They sound the same, except one is louder....that really isn't the same now is it...


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

who's turbo kit
and
how much???


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (daschrier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daschrier* »_They sound the same, except one is louder....that really isn't the same now is it...

read it again
i said the tone is the same, except one system the sound is louder.
tone and loudness isn't the same now is it...


----------

